# FREE AND FAIR ELECTIONS START WHEN.............



## thirteenknots (Nov 1, 2022)

*That's Right, When enough of " US " say ....*

*NO !*


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 1, 2022)

Adam " Espola " Schiff = Fascism


----------



## crush (Nov 1, 2022)

thirteenknots said:


> View attachment 14957
> 
> 
> *That's Right, When enough of " US " say ....
> ...


Too many want cheating in California unfortunately. Only one reason why and we all no why. Wake up sheeples or you get what you want and ask for. This is not a drill.....


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 1, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587566393930780672

*NOW THIS IS HOW LOYAL COUNTRYMEN REACT TO AN ATTEMPT OF 
CHEATING " THEIR " CANDIDATE OUT OF AN ELECTION !!!!!*


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 1, 2022)

*LULA IS A CROOK AND A CHEAT !
BIDEN/HARRIS ARE CROOKS AND CHEATS !!

BRAZIL HAS COJONES....
AMERICA NEEDS SOME !!!!*


----------

